
Market Leaders in India’s Solar Industry - sampathkrishna
https://mercomindia.com/2018-market-leaders-indias-solar-industry/
======
sampathkrishna
In 2018, India was again the third largest solar market behind China and the
United States with 8.3 GW of solar PV capacity installed in the year. Mercom’s
newly released India Solar Market Leaderboard 2019 report reveals the market
leaders that emerged during a challenging year for the solar industry. The
report covers market share and shipment rankings across the Indian solar
supply chain in 2018.

According to the report, the top 10 solar PV project developers in the country
accounted for over 60% of all large-scale project installations in the 2018
calendar year. There were over 300 utility-scale project developers in the
country with projects of at least 5 MW or more in operation. Currently, there
are around 80 large-scale project developers with a pipeline of 5 MW or more
in India.

“Much has changed in the Indian solar industry over the last year. There was
some re-shuffling when it came to suppliers after the imposition of the
safeguard duty while others have consolidated their positions,” said Raj
Prabhu, CEO of Mercom Capital Group.

